

Ask HN: Some web browser without images and CSS? - josemwarrior

Anybody know any web browser that doesn&#x27;t load images or CSS? Thanks!
======
taylorling
Is it for testing? I supposed you can easily disable the image and CSS loading
with the web developer tool, say, on Chrome.

------
robin_reala
eLinks? [http://elinks.or.cz/](http://elinks.or.cz/)

~~~
josemwarrior
for windows 8.1??

~~~
drakmail
[http://lynx.isc.org/release/](http://lynx.isc.org/release/)

